# Adding a second hard drive to a G4



## Trader1234 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm about to start researching the addition of a second HD in my daughter's G4. If anyone has a thought on this please post. Here are the specs of her machine:

ATA-4 Bus:

ST360021A:

Capacity: 57.27 GB
Model: ST360021A
Revision: 5.05
Removable Media: No
Detachable Drive: No
BSD Name: disk0
Protocol: ATA
Unit Number: 0
Socket Type: Internal
OS9 Drivers: Yes

Mothership:

Capacity: 57.27 GB
Available: 3.32 GB
Writable: Yes
File System: Journaled HFS+
BSD Name: disk0s5
Mount Point: /

Hardware Overview:

Machine Model: Power Mac G4
CPU Type: PowerPC G4 (2.1)
Number Of CPUs: 1
CPU Speed: 933 MHz
L2 Cache (per CPU): 256 KB
L3 Cache (per CPU): 2 MB
Memory: 512 MB
Bus Speed: 133 MHz
Boot ROM Version: 4.3.3f2


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, the internal interface for hard drives is standard ide. so you can get any ide hard drive thats on sale at your local computer parts retailer and it will work. i'd make sure that the hard drive that is in the mac already is set to master, and set the new drive to slave. then mount it in one of the empty hard drive brakets, plug it in and fire up the mac. if it doesn't come up and ask to format the drive when it gets to the desktop, then launch disk utility and format it in there. i believe that it is new enough not to have the 130gig ceiling that some of the older g4s did. i have 3 in my mac. its pretty much like adding one to any other pc. if you need more info/help let us know. good luck.


----------

